# HT Link vs. Bus Speed



## arges86 (Nov 20, 2008)

how far should i decrease the HT Link multiplier to achieve a stable overclock?
I can get a bus speed of 224 Mhz (13x multiplier) but my HT Link has to be at x1.

Is there a real advantage to having a higher HT Link over bus speed?

cpu: AMD x2 5200+


----------



## erocker (Nov 20, 2008)

Absolutely you need a higher HTT speed.  At x1 it's a huge bottleneck.  A good AMD motherboard shoud be able to at least hit 1200 HTT.  You should be able to have it at x4 or x5.  Are you sure you have the correct ram divider set?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, you should always try to keep HT between 800-1000.  Some boards don't do well over 1000 but if it manages it, more power to ya.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Nov 20, 2008)

If you HT gets stuck, sometimes giving the CPU a little more volts will help you. Most times though you'll still be stuck. Like erocker and fordgtconcept said you should be between 800 and 1000 (900 and 1100 in my opinion) and check your memory divider, your ram probably can't do over 1000mhz, and with your bus speed at 224 it's really pushing that limit hard.


----------



## erocker (Nov 20, 2008)

There is no way it should be stuck at x1 with only a 224mhz bus.  It deffinitely sounds like a ram divider not being set correctly.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm not so sure, I forget how the pre-phenom AMD chips work, but if it had a 1000mhz HTT stock it would be running at 1120, if it had an 800mhz HTT stock it would be 896, both are kinda high for their respective stocks... He probably just needs to loosen his ram timings and add volts, because his ram would be running 896 as well (I don't know why, but I was thinking 996 in my first post) which isn't all that high.


----------



## arges86 (Nov 20, 2008)

for RAM option, my mobo will let me set it at 800 (stock), 677, and downward.  Should i try setting my ram to 677? or loosen the timings (stock 5, 5, 5, 18)

i can't raise my vcore any higher than it is right now (1.375) w/o my cpu getting to hot on max load.  I have my HT Link voltage increased by .1v


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Nov 20, 2008)

if 5-5-5-18 is your stock ram speed try 5-7-7-18, but I would try giving it more volts first. Your chips could probably handle 2.0 volt. 1.8v is standard, so raise accordingly.


----------



## arges86 (Nov 20, 2008)

the sticker on the modules said 1.8v - 2.1v
so i'm assuming i can raise it up to 2.1v and still be safe right?
they came w/ heat spreader, and they sit underneath my cpu cooler, so i don't think heat will be an issue


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yep, they will easily do 2.1v, you're PROBABLY safe all the way up to 2.3v, but I wouldn't go past 2.2 for 24/7 clocks.


----------



## arges86 (Nov 20, 2008)

ok thanx
i'll try that and stess it tonite


----------



## erocker (Nov 20, 2008)

This should help you set your ram divider correctly. http://www.odfg.de/MSC/Memory Speed Calculator.html


----------



## erocker (Nov 20, 2008)

erocker said:


> This should help you set your ram divider correctly. http://www.odfg.de/MSC/Memory Speed Calculator.html



*Also, run a x4 htt multi and bump up the HTT voltage one or two steps.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 20, 2008)

so im do some overclock too with my system i reach 224 too i spouses get more , how can my mobo reach ht link you can see it in my system specs


----------



## Brackish (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi there,


Can you drop your cpu multi down to x12?  If so try..

Bus: 250
Multi: x12
HTT: x4 or x5 depending on volts
ram Volts: 2.1v or 2.15v
Latency: 5-5-5-24

Your cpu should end up at 3Ghz, HTT at 1250Mhz, ram at 1000mhz (500mhz x2).

Cpu voltage should stay the same but bump everything else up. I used this setup to get my ol X2 4200+ to 3Ghz on an old asus M2R32-MVP. I know you have a newer board so it should be fine


----------



## arges86 (Nov 20, 2008)

hayder.master said:


> so im do some overclock too with my system i reach 224 too i spouses get more , how can my mobo reach ht link you can see it in my system specs



in a gigybite mobo, the HT Link is in a menu called "Advanced Chipset Features" to access it, you have to hit Ctrl + F1 in your BIOS... and then the option should pop up


----------



## christof139 (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you all. The calculator makes it fast and easy.

Chris


----------



## arges86 (Nov 20, 2008)

i increased my memory voltage by .3, it should be at 2.1v right now.  this is the max that my memory is rated for by the manufacturer.

but, in CPU-Z it doesn't register a change in my voltage?
does the program just not register memory voltage well? or 
is my bios not actually increasing the voltage?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 20, 2008)

arges86 said:


> for RAM option, my mobo will let me set it at 800 (stock), 677, and downward.  Should i try setting my ram to 677? or loosen the timings (stock 5, 5, 5, 18)
> 
> i can't raise my vcore any higher than it is right now (1.375) w/o my cpu getting to hot on max load.  I have my HT Link voltage increased by .1v



try setting your ram @667 5-5-5-15 CR2T@1.85v-1.9v  then that should be fine for the ram set the HT @ 4x

BTW what are your temps under load for the CPU?


----------



## arges86 (Nov 20, 2008)

my max temp is 56 degrees C


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 20, 2008)

arges86 said:


> my max temp is 56 degrees C



seems kinda high for that HSF on that low of a voltage. When i had my x2 4600+ on STOCK cooling overclocked running 1.37v i ran about 58c. have you tried reseating the heatsink?also what thermal paste you using?


----------



## arges86 (Nov 20, 2008)

i'm using the TIM that came w/ the cooler, and i haven't touched it since i put it on, since i don't have anymore paste to re apply


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 20, 2008)

arges86 said:


> i'm using the TIM that came w/ the cooler, and i haven't touched it since i put it on, since i don't have anymore paste to re apply



If you get a chance pick up some new TIM (i recommend MX-2 or AS5) and try reseating the HSF.


----------



## arges86 (Nov 20, 2008)

w/ regards to memory, should i try to decrease the divider first, or loosen the timings?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 20, 2008)

arges86 said:


> w/ regards to memory, should i try to decrease the divider first, or loosen the timings?



I always lower speed just to be sure that the ram isn't what is holding me back. keep timings at stock for now but set the ram on the 667 strap in the BIOS


----------



## arges86 (Nov 20, 2008)

strange.... i thought my memory could handle 416 Mhz @ 2.1.  I guess not
i'll lower the RAM it 667


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 20, 2008)

arges86 said:


> strange.... i thought my memory could handle 416 Mhz @ 2.1.  I guess not
> i'll lower the RAM it 667



it maybe able to but lowering the speed on it makes sure that it isn't the ram that is limiting you


----------



## arges86 (Nov 20, 2008)

somebody mentioned increasing the HT Link voltage by .1v
my mobo has a "HT-Link Voltage" and a "CPU HT-Link Voltage", and i've increased both by .1v
whats the difference between the two? and should i have only increased one of them?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 20, 2008)

arges86 said:


> somebody mentioned increasing the HT Link voltage by .1v
> my mobo has a "HT-Link Voltage" and a "CPU HT-Link Voltage", and i've increased both by .1v
> whats the difference between the two? and should i have only increased one of them?



not sure. but in my testing i have found that upping the HT voltage does vary little if anything. For me it did nothing


----------



## arges86 (Nov 21, 2008)

whats the most i'd want to increase my HT Link voltage by?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Nov 21, 2008)

I've done the max my board can do and it didn't hurt my machine any.


----------



## arges86 (Nov 21, 2008)

so i set my divider to 667
my HT Link to 3x
HT Link voltage is +.1v
bus speed = 224 multiplier 13x
HT Link = 672

i can run ORthos for 4 seconds before i get a failure
i don't know what to do


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Nov 21, 2008)

What are your ram timings and CPU voltage?


----------



## arges86 (Nov 21, 2008)

timings are 5 5 5 15
vcore is 1.375


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Nov 21, 2008)

Loosen your ram to 5-5-5-18. That might help.


----------

